

Transfer 10TB of files from USA - UK datacenter - martin_sch
http://serverfault.com/q/318091/68485

======
jgrahamc
Use a plane: [http://blog.jgc.org/2010/07/bandwidth-of-fully-
laden-747.htm...](http://blog.jgc.org/2010/07/bandwidth-of-fully-
laden-747.html)

